# want to turbo your 2.5L? here's a cheap, safe , easy way!



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*C2motorsports now have the EL stg1 kit for under $2500!!!*

Order thru Nothing Leaves Stock or C2motorsports, flash the file from us.
we can install the kit as well! We will be happy to help you ouit in getting your car boosted!


"The new EL Series Turbo Kit is our cost effective entry level turbo kit for the 2.5L VW which can be installed in a single day. This kit has been designed to be installed on your stock 2.5 car. By installing our new cast manifold, Precision turbo and 2.5" DP, you will be able to reconnect to the factory exhaust. Kit comes with everything for installation except tools. All turbo components are hand-built in the USA and TIG welded on manufacturing jigs for proper fit and accuracy. Larger injectors and C2 software options round out this complete kit for your 2.5L Rabbit/Jetta/Beetle."

more info here.
http://www.c2motorsports.com/index....ategory_id=78&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=58


----------



## bunnyfufu (Jan 25, 2011)

i was looking at your turbo kits yesterday and thinking to myself how i wish i had the money for it..funny how $500 makes it seems like i could almost afford this. how much boost can you run on the new cast manifolds?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

cast manifold?? tons! more then the motor can handle. the cast manifold is not the hold back for the boost, compression is. the cast manifold will hold up VERY VERY well.
stg1 kit is around 7-8psi i believe. stg2 is 9-10


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

wow that's an awesome price.


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

Just want to clarify this because I'm not entirely sure but the kit does not come with software or injectors correct?

Also out of curiosity how much to install this, approximately like 700-800?


----------



## bunnyfufu (Jan 25, 2011)

DerekH said:


> Just want to clarify this because I'm not entirely sure but the kit does not come with software or injectors correct?


on their website it shows both of those as additional options so i would assume no


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

labor is 8-9 hours for the stage1 and about 10-11 for stage2
plus oil, filter, sealer for oil pan, zip ties, cleaner, etc etc etc
we are $80 an hour


----------



## DUSlider (Nov 15, 2007)

I'm confused? How does this turbo kit work without the software/injectors?

Seems to be a reduced price for those that want to use different software/injectors. Not a sale.

If I already have a C2 NA tune, would I be charged for the Stg1 software?


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

This only works with c2.s turbo file. You have to send your ecu in. or get it flashed at a local dealer. 

Side note.... I LOVE MY STAGE 2 turbo! This car screams! since the install I find my self smiling everytime I start the car. Nearly brutal at times! 

Great product!


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

if your C2 flashed already you get the software and a huge discount. not full price.


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

will the software work for +09 jetta on this turbo kit? Does the kit includes an intercooler?


----------



## gugu1981 (Jul 25, 2011)

eatrach said:


> will the software work for +09 jetta on this turbo kit? Does the kit includes an intercooler?


stage 2 adds intercooler and raises the boost level.


Peter


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> if your C2 flashed already you get the software and a huge discount. not full price.


This seems like a great deal but wouldn't I need injectors or could I run on stock injectors? Josh could you pm the price of the discounted price of just updating a c2 flash. Im trying to decided what I want to do this spring c2 el kit or c2 sri mostly depends on tax return time . Also still waiting on dyno results on sri?

Sent from my phone.


----------



## gugu1981 (Jul 25, 2011)

vwluger22 said:


> This seems like a great deal but wouldn't I need injectors or could I run on stock injectors?


From what I have seen, every time the injectors are changed on a motor, a different tune is required. I would imagine that you can't run the c2 stage 1 tune without these specific injectors (or at least something that behaves 95% the same)


Can anyone else see how excited I am sitting here reading this thread over and over again?!


Peter


----------



## DUSlider (Nov 15, 2007)

I guess I fail to see how this is a "sale" since you still need injectors and a tune. Please enlighten me if I am mistaken...


----------



## gugu1981 (Jul 25, 2011)

DUSlider said:


> I guess I fail to see how this is a "sale" since you still need injectors and a tune. Please enlighten me if I am mistaken...


I had the some questions about pricing too, and so I PM'd Josh. Here is what I learned.

The price for the old stage 1 kit was 3499, and the new EL kit was 2999. Now they have separated the tuning and injectors out, to cater to those who may have those already, or have other means of obtaining the pieces, and that lowered the "kit" price further to 2499.

By the way, nowhere in the original post did Josh mention anything about "sale".
This post is merely sharing the fact that they have change the packaging to fit a wider range of customers.


Peter


----------



## DUSlider (Nov 15, 2007)

They say that it includes everything you need and mention options for larger injectors and C2 software. To me this says... It comes with injectors and software and there are options for bigger/better injectors/software.

They advertise it as a kit, everything you need but the tools. However it isn't.


----------



## disphunktion (May 18, 2002)

What about the option no turbo because we already have one with 4 bolt ?


----------



## gugu1981 (Jul 25, 2011)

DUSlider said:


> They say that it includes everything you need and mention options for larger injectors and C2 software.


Good catch on the legacy wording.

C2, you should fix that asap.


Peter


----------



## zevion (Oct 23, 2009)

Wow. Amazing value.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

FACTS.
-this is NOT a sale, its normal pricing!
-ALL turbo prices dropped from C2 for the 2.5L kits
-you now can get a kit with NO software or fuel injectors for under $2500
-you can get a complete stg1 kit for under $3000
-C2 Turbo Software: $250 ONLY if purchased along with the hardware kit
so if someone wants to do ANOTHER tuning company.......they will actually spend MORE money than to just purchase the C2Motorsports Turbo Kit complete because they will pay FULL price on fueling/software. but the option is there for you to decide.
-if you are a C2 flashed car already and have a reciept or proof of it, you get a discount on software for the turbo upgrade.
-if you buy stg1, you don't need to buy a full stg2 or stg3 to upgrade, just the parts and file( at a discount)
-you MUST match the software WITH injectors.
-all numbers are wheel horse power ave EL/stage1 is 230-255(our customer with exhaust made 255whp on stg1)
-least exspensive kit on the market...wait! it's the only solid kit on the market!
-cast log manifold is SO solid, no cracking or issues, well built!
- if you pieced a kit together you would be hard pressed to meet the $2500 price for a complete kit at the quaility youget here. with cheaper parts? maybe, but it won't last


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

Typical 2.5l forum nitpickers..
My order will be placed for a Stage 2 kit in the very near future. 
Should work well with the C2 SRI that I already have.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

C2's webpage is now edited to make it plain and simple to see prices and what you get for what prices etc.

-*EL hardware kits* are in stages 1-3 and do NOT include software and injectors for $x,xxx each.
-*Full kits* are in stages 1-3 and include EVERYTHING you need to install for $X,XXX each

simple eh?


----------



## DUSlider (Nov 15, 2007)

Apologies for my nitpicking... just though it was misleading.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> FACTS.
> -least exspensive kit on the market...wait! it's the only solid kit on the market!


not bashing, just mentioning that soon there will be more options on the market.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

DUSlider said:


> Apologies for my nitpicking... just though it was misleading.


no worrie, me and chris helped redo the 2.5L product page yesterday to make it "dumbie proof" haha. much clearer now if you go to the website.



thygreyt said:


> not bashing, just mentioning that soon there will be more options on the market.


there may be, but for now....this is the most solid, complete, least expensive WITHOUT lacking quaility kit there is. as i said before, even if you pieced a kit together with QUAILITY parts it would be VERY hard to do it for this price.:beer:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> . as i said before, even if you pieced a kit together with QUAILITY parts it would be VERY hard to do it for this price.:beer:


on that we can agree.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

can anyone pm me what i should expect to pay to upgrade from my current stage 2 to the stage 3?

headspacer and what not i'm not worried about, but the cost of the tune...


i'm also wondering what the cost of the sri with turbo tune upgrade cost will be...

anyone willing to pm me will be hearing from me very soon!

anyone on the fence about getting this kit, STOP thinking about it! it's worth every penny, however be ready to do more after you get this on... you wont be satisfied!

i have had to upgrade my clutch and flywheel and of course with anything like this, be ready to learn a bunch about your car, a VAG-COM IS A MUST!!! 

it's insane however seeing that i can't get traction in 3rd gear at WOT! this thing SCREAMS!! so go ahead and hit BUY! you'll be thanking me later!

install isn't exactly difficult, but be prepared to lay under the car for a day... i installed mine in 14 hours alone in the garage without a lift. so it's totally do able for any DIYers


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

TylerO28 said:


> can anyone pm me what i should expect to pay to upgrade from my current stage 2 to the stage 3?
> 
> headspacer and what not i'm not worried about, but the cost of the tune...
> 
> ...


X2


----------



## 2pt5_20v_pwr (Jul 19, 2011)

DriveVW4Life said:


> Typical 2.5l forum nitpickers..
> My order will be placed for a Stage 2 kit in the very near future.
> *Should work well with the C2 SRI that I already have*.


wait wait wait... c2 has a file for stg 1/2/3 turbo with SRI???!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

2pt5_20v_pwr said:


> wait wait wait... c2 has a file for stg 1/2/3 turbo with SRI???!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Not sure if the tune is completely finalized yet but if you presented to them with the turbo and Sri it would be made right away


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

i spoke with chris today... yes it is available. at least thats to notion i caught onto. i got my cost and heard some excellent news too. i'm in for one asap


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

TylerO28 said:


> i spoke with chris today... yes it is available. at least thats to notion i caught onto. i got my cost and heard some excellent news too. i'm in for one asap


PM me!


----------



## 2pt5_20v_pwr (Jul 19, 2011)

any word on what kind of numbers to expect?


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

pennsydubbin said:


> PM me!


I'll text you.but honestly I am not at liberty to say what is happening...just call Chris


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

haha, sneaky sneaky......but i know stuff too :wave:


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

Tyler don't worry about it, i'm more interested right now at the cost of SRI + new tune/ going stage 3. but if anyone in here wants to share some insight that would be fun ::cough:: josh:laugh:


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

cough?


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

nice selection of cough drops :thumbup:


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

1st one on google search


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

:laugh:


----------



## 2pt5_20v_pwr (Jul 19, 2011)

Ricooolllllaaaaaaaaa


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

I've got a horn You can blow


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Turbo kits :facepalm:


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Turbo kits :facepalm:


???


----------



## VeeeDubn (Apr 1, 2005)

I've had this kit on my car for well over 15k now and love it. 0 problems...still gives me a smile when I drive it!


----------

